# Cleveland 588 RTX 2.0 vs Titleist Vokey SM5



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2016)

Evening all.

I have some birthday cash burning a hole in my pocket, so I'm looking at refreshing my wedge line up 

I currently have the Cleveland 588 RTX which match my 588 irons. Also like them a lot.

Never had Vokeys.

However I did demo a 52 degree Vokey at the range yesterday and found it quite interesting.

The Vokey felt much lighter to swing than the Cleveland which I found a little strange and not really sure if I liked it or not.

One of the things I did like about the Vokey was the choice of bounce and grind options for each loft. Combinations of loft and bounce you just can't get in the 588 range.

Im also considering adding an extra wedge into the mix. A high bounce wedge around 54-56 degrees for bunker use as both my wedges have much lower bounce than required. The other two wedges will have between 6-10 degrees for general play.

This is where you good people come in. Looking for real world experiences of these two wedges, good or bad.

Any info would be appreciated :thup:


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 28, 2016)

I had some Cleveland wedges when I was a youth but now have 3 vokey sm5 
really are quite different. The vokeys are much lighter and they don't have that rounded look. I love them. Simple and the lightness lets you do more with it if you ask me. 
They feel a bit clicky off the face though which you may not like.
the spin is pretty ridiculous though.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 28, 2016)

Is it just these two wedges you are looking at or are you open to other suggestions?


----------



## Lump (Feb 28, 2016)

I've had my Vokeys for over a year....still don't like them. Full shots they are really nice, but I just can't judge in-between shots with them, unlike the Callaway mackdaddys they replaced. I'd looking to get the new Callaway MD3.
I certainly don't feel like the Vokeys spin more than my previous Callaways.


----------



## RustyTom (Feb 28, 2016)

I wouldn't rule out callaway mack daddy wedges if you are open to trying others! Spin city!


----------



## Crawfy (Feb 28, 2016)

Bought 2 x Clevelands last week and they are great. Used to game Vokeys a while ago then had a few sets of MD Normandy Andrews
I went for the black face 588 2.0's
Clubhouse golf are buy one, get one half price if budget is a factor


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2016)

Sorry guys should have clarified. I'm interested in the 2 mentioned in the OP only. 

Not overly keen on the Callaway option.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2016)

Crawfy said:



			Bought 2 x Clevelands last week and they are great. Used to game Vokeys a while ago then had a few sets of MD Normandy Andrews
I went for the black face 588 2.0's
Clubhouse golf are buy one, get one half price if budget is a factor
		
Click to expand...

Anything stand out above the rest after what use you've had?


----------



## ruff-driver (Feb 28, 2016)

Had the sm'5s for a few months now, love 'em, got the 50 & 54
can't rate highly enough


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking to replace my RTX 2.0 in a couple of months. Vokeys are what's going to come, but not your normal off the shelf Vokeys


----------



## Carpfather1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ive got a set of the Cleveland rtx 2.0 in the black 50deg,54deg,58deg and love them never really had a look at the vokeys so can't commnet on them


----------



## JT77 (Feb 28, 2016)

Gareth, I have the rtx 2.0 in black, 52&58, they are great wedges, I got kbs shafts in them though mate, get great flight and control.  My 52 goes around 115 ish, quality stop on the ball hence Good control, face opens well, 58 is hugely versatile from 90 or so yards, use it from everywhere, great control from fairway and rough, fully open the face in the sand and if I wanna flip it. Top job for me mate.  I always found vokeys heavy headed, as I am steep into the ball the vokey did not suit me, but I'm sure the are a great club too.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a 56 vokey SM5, it plays really nicely. Gives the ball a good amount of grip on the green


----------



## jmf1488 (Feb 28, 2016)

I play with the Mack Daddy 2 tour grinds. Fantastic wedges. Roger Cleveland is one of the finest wedge makers in the market.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 28, 2016)

JT77 said:



			Gareth, I have the rtx 2.0 in black, 52&58, they are great wedges, I got kbs shafts in them though mate, get great flight and control.  My 52 goes around 115 ish, quality stop on the ball hence Good control, face opens well, 58 is hugely versatile from 90 or so yards, use it from everywhere, great control from fairway and rough, fully open the face in the sand and if I wanna flip it. Top job for me mate.  I always found vokeys heavy headed, as I am steep into the ball the vokey did not suit me, but I'm sure the are a great club too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that :thup:

Interesting point you make about shaft choice.

Ill be plugging for the True Temper DG Wedge flex as it plays fractionally softer than the shafts in my irons (S200 vs S300) for a lite more feel on the shorter shots.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 28, 2016)

No probs mate, I have kbs in my irons so compliments them mate. It's hard to know if u should take stiffer shafts in your wedges or softer ones.  My old pro in England said your wedges should have your stiffest shafts, here a pro told me it made no difference lol. 
Get what hat your happy with but try a Few mate.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 29, 2016)

I've got a pair of SM5's, really struggling to like them if I'm honest. May be up for sale on here soon.


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think you will go wrong with either, it's like choosing between a Ferrari and a Lamborghini. happy problems I call it.

Me I am a vokey man.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I've now settled on the Cleveland option between the two as they just feel better to swing to me.

I'm considering the  52Â° in the CB option as a bridge between my iron and wedges. 

Any love for the CB variant of the 588 RTX 2.0?


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 2, 2016)

A pro shop by me are selling off the sm5's for Â£35 off to make way for the sm6 so I am thinking of upgrading my MD Norman drew wedges as I've had them a while.

Are they actually lighter than previous models? I like my wedges light as I accelerate through the ball better. Did have a vokey sm2 when I first started that I got off eBay but never got on with it as the head was way too heavy.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

jak kez 187 said:



			A pro shop by me are selling off the sm5's for *Â£35 *off to make way for the sm6 so I am thinking of upgrading my MD Norman drew wedges as I've had them a while.

Are they actually lighter than previous models? I like my wedges light as I accelerate through the ball better. Did have a vokey sm2 when I first started that I got off eBay but never got on with it as the head was way too heavy.
		
Click to expand...

Where?

That is crazy cheap!!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Where?

That is crazy cheap!!
		
Click to expand...

Not Â£35 each..Â£35 off RRP I think


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

jak kez 187 said:



			Not Â£35 each..Â£35 off RRP I think
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry, misread your post :rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 2, 2016)

I have the Cleveland 588 Forgeds in my main bag and some Spin Milled (Red..no SM#) in the home bag. Not quite what ypu have/are considering, but here's my tuppence worth.

Having hated Vokeys (or at least that style) for quite a while, I actually quite like these ones (thanks RickG) and the Clevelands are remarkably similar feeling. I used to prefer the thin style (original 588, Mizuno, Vega et al) to the Vokey/Miura etc one.  

The SM5s are rather beautiful though and the various bounce options are quite attractive - provided you know what you want/need!

I've gone from 52/56/60 to 52/58 and haven't felt disadvantaged for bunker/flop play - if anything it's been more reliable!


----------



## JT77 (Mar 2, 2016)

i have done the same FH, gone from 3 additional wedges to the 52/58 combo, and it takes away some of the should I hit the 56/60 confusion, and has definitely improved my short game, practice lots with the 58, as I use this one club for a variety of shots, plus I have been able to add a 2i to the bag for additional options from the tee!!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			I have the Cleveland 588 Forgeds in my main bag and some Spin Milled (Red..no SM#) in the home bag. Not quite what ypu have/are considering, but here's my tuppence worth.

Having hated Vokeys (or at least that style) for quite a while, I actually quite like these ones (thanks RickG) and the Clevelands are remarkably similar feeling. I used to prefer the thin style (original 588, Mizuno, Vega et al) to the Vokey/Miura etc one.  

The SM5s are rather beautiful though and the various bounce options are quite attractive - provided you know what you want/need!

I've gone from 52/56/60 to 52/58 and haven't felt disadvantaged for bunker/flop play - if anything it's been more reliable!
		
Click to expand...

This is the other thing I have been mulling.

Do I stick with the 52Â°/58Â° that I currently have and just go for a mid-bounce (10Â°) 58Â° as opposed to the 6Â°, 58Â°?

I was considering 52Â°(10Â°), 56Â°(14Â°),60Â°(6Â°) but my just stick to what I know and go 52Â°(10Â°) and bump the 58Â° up with a little more bounce for better bunker use.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

JT77 said:



			i have done the same FH, gone from 3 additional wedges to the 52/58 combo, and it takes away some of the should I hit the 56/60 confusion, and has definitely improved my short game, practice lots with the 58, as I use this one club for a variety of shots, plus I have been able to add a 2i to the bag for additional options from the tee!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm fairly settled at the top end if I'm honest.

I suppose I could go 52/58 and a chipper :rofl:


----------



## Nashy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have used Vokeys and Clevelands and only ever got on with the 200 series in the Vokeys, I had a love hate relationship with the SM series.

I tried Clevelands CG15 after the Vokeys and really didn't get on with these at all.

I have now switched over to Mizuno wedges and get on really well with them, they suit my eye and feel right in my hands.

What works for one doesn't for others, I would try a few different types and see what works best for you.


----------



## Sats (Mar 2, 2016)

I have the 2.0 in 50Âº/54Âº/58Âº and they are fantastic, classic looking and brilliant for spin. Vokeys are nice but I'm not sure what exactly they're doing that most premium brand wedges don't do?


----------



## brendy (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Thanks for the replies so far.

I've now settled on the Cleveland option between the two as they just feel better to swing to me.

I'm considering the  52Â° in the CB option as a bridge between my iron and wedges. 

Any love for the CB variant of the 588 RTX 2.0?
		
Click to expand...

I went the 52 Degree blade and 56 degree CB when I got mine G. I love the 56, the 52 is out of the bag at the moment as my mizuno 53 seems to be holding in there and the lofts seem funny. The 56 I struggle to hit 100.  the 52 doesnt go much further and when you look at the lofts, they do look weaker than my old 56 vokey and mizuno wedges. 
Spin wise etc, you will struggle to find much better though and could be the reason Im finding them a little shorter.
One thing I will say, if you need more loft than this 56 can provide, you must play a vastly different game to me, it sends them near vertical.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

brendy said:



			I went the 52 Degree blade and 56 degree CB when I got mine G. I love the 56, the 52 is out of the bag at the moment as my mizuno 53 seems to be holding in there and the lofts seem funny. The 56 I struggle to hit 100.  the 52 doesnt go much further and when you look at the lofts, they do look weaker than my old 56 vokey and mizuno wedges. 
Spin wise etc, you will struggle to find much better though and could be the reason Im finding them a little shorter.





Click to expand...

I can't say I've noticed a massive difference in distance since moving over from Mizuno, but then I don't generate the club head speed you do 

How do you find the CB version plays against the blade version?

Could that be the reason for the differing distance?


----------



## brendy (Mar 2, 2016)

Id say the CB is a little more forgiving , I was tieing myself in knots in the shop at the time telling myself that CBs are perfectly fine but loved the looks of the blades, I compromised with myself and to be brutally honest, Im glad the 56 is a CB. I dont think my short game would be coming on just as well with blades. Thats part of the reason Im back to muscle cavity TMs too, blades/MB's are very pretty and all that but they dont do your game any favours if you are slightly off on the day. My 52 blade might actually be for sale as I cant see me going back to it over the mizuno (which looks like eff all squared, rusted and slightly beaten).


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			This is the other thing I have been mulling.

Do I stick with the 52Â°/58Â° that I currently have and just go for a mid-bounce (10Â°) 58Â° as opposed to the 6Â°, 58Â°?

I was considering 52Â°(10Â°), 56Â°(14Â°),60Â°(6Â°) but my just stick to what I know and go 52Â°(10Â°) and bump the 58Â° up with a little more bounce for better bunker use.
		
Click to expand...

You could always call ICYGolf!

Pretty sure he's a 2 Wedge fan and will custom grind them to suit your particular requirements/style!

I believe he uses blanks forged by the same company as Kyoei (that's the company), Vega (that's their own brand), Cooper, Jururi, and some other boutique wedge makers.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			You could always call ICYGolf!

Pretty sure he's a 2 Wedge fan and will custom grind them to suit your particular requirements/style!

I believe he uses blanks forged by the same company as Kyoei (that's the company), Vega (that's their own brand), Cooper, Jururi, and some other boutique wedge makers.
		
Click to expand...

Keep forgetting ICY.

I hear they have good/great reviews but have never really looked into the service or cost  if I'm honest.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Keep forgetting ICY.

I hear they have good/great reviews but have never really looked into the service or cost  if I'm honest.
		
Click to expand...

I've got ICY 52 & 58 you could try if you want?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 2, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've got ICY 52 & 58 you could try if you want?
		
Click to expand...

What did you think to them Gary?


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			What did you think to them Gary?
		
Click to expand...

A long story. Short version is I've used them twice and won't be using them again.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2016)

One Planer said:



			What did you think to them Gary?
		
Click to expand...




Region3 said:



			A long story. Short version is I've used them twice and won't be using them again.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Its not like you to change clubs Gaz:rofl:


----------



## Region3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			:rofl:

Its not like you to change clubs Gaz:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

These are pre T5's. I take some keeping up with 

Always seeking improvement, that's me :thup:


----------

